# 

## sunlife

, , . 
   (6%). 
     .       25 .,        (,  )      .       .    . 
  :     -    ?    (       ),      ,       ?!
      ?

----------



----------


## sunlife

. 
     "   1 . ....".   ,          . 
       ,    ,   .. ?

----------

,     .              . ,  ,    ,      .

     .      ,       ,        .         .        :       ,           (  )    .  ,      ,          .   ,     ,     .

 346.16      ,        .         ,        .             ,   .   ,   ,     ,        . ,          , ,  ,        ,      .

    346.16     ,    ,  . 264  .  4    ,    .      .  ,       ,        ,      ,       . ,    ,       .   ,        ,       .

,        ,     .    ,                .

             .    ,       -9.       ,       -9.               (  -10).   ,      ,         (  )   . ,          .     ,                     .

:   ,          .

    ( ,     )       ,  :
           ;
   .             ,    (        ,     ,    - );
    ,    ;
   , , ,     ;
 ,  ,    , ,           .

 :    ,            . ,                .       ,            .          ,  , ,         ,        ,        .

:   ( )         . -,      , -,            .

                 ( ),     . ,          ,      .              ,   ,   ,     .        .                ,    .      ,    .

        ,      :

 :
           ,    - .   ,   ,        ,         ,       .

 :
              .    03-05-01-04/51  04.03.2005 .        ,     ,        , ,   ,   .    ,     ,            01.12.1993 .  1261             .   3   ,   ,           ,      ,        30%  .     ,           70%.     70%           ,       .
:      ,         (  ).      1261   .        26.12.2005 .  812,       ,  .   ,           .  ,       30%   .

 :
      .   70%       ,             .

,              .         .        13.05.2005 .  299,                60 ,                  ,     :

  66 USD,   62 USD,   55 USD,   61 USD,   63 USD,   65 USD,   58 USD,    59 USD,   60 USD,   70 USD,   69 USD,   62 USD,   65 USD,   59 USD,   67 USD,   65 USD,   60 USD,   67 USD,   61 USD,   58 USD,     60 USD,    71 USD,     60 USD,   58 USD,   60 USD,   64 USD,   65 USD,   63 USD,   60 USD, -  62 USD.

             ,      ,  .

,  . , ,        :
    ,     .
     .
     ,    : , , .
            .

    ,                  !

----------


## sunlife

. 
     : -,       ,  ; -,    6% -      ,        . 
  ,   ,              ?    -     ,       ,    ,     ,    . 
      ,      .

----------


## barraguda

*sunlife*,  **    -   "-",        . 40    25 .  10%   .

----------


## barraguda

*sunlife*, , ,       (  -   ),      .

----------


## sunlife

.      "-",       ? , ,   10%,    6%.

----------


## barraguda

> "-",       ?.


       ( )  ,     .       .   ,        ,  .




> , ,   10%,    6%.


    ,    () - 10%   .      6%.

----------


## sunlife

,      . 
 ,    :
1.           . ,    . 
2.     . ,  ,    -   ,   -      .         25 . 
 ,   ,   ,   ,       ?

----------


## barraguda

*sunlife*,   -   . 
   -         .   :Wink:

----------


## sunlife

,         .     .       , ,     .   , .  ,   -.     .     ?! ,      .  .

----------


## barraguda

> ,         .


         .        .

----------


## barraguda

> ,   -.     .     ?!


        ,            "-".

----------


## sunlife

> .        .


http://forum.klerk.ru/images/smilies/frown.gif  .      ?

----------


## sunlife

,        .     "", "".

----------


## barraguda

*sunlife*,       .      ,      .   :Wink: 
**    .
       ,       (   -  ).      ,       ,      .

----------


## sunlife

> ,            "-".


      .       - -     (     ).        -  ,  ,  . ,      ,   . 
             ,   ""     (   ),     6%?

----------


## barraguda

> .       - -     (     ).


 ,       ,    .   "-".      ,     .      .

      ,        -. -       .




> ,   ""     (   ),     6%?


          -            ,    .     .

----------


## sunlife

> "-".      ,     .      . 
>       ,        -. -       .


  . ,       .    ,      ,       (  ).      . , ,      , ..  ,        -,      .        . 
      .  ,              "-",        ,    .

----------


## barraguda

*sunlife*,             ,       .        .
  , , .    ...

   "-",      ,   .   :Wink: 

 ,     . 40    10%   .       -  ""  ,      .

     6%  ?

----------


## sunlife

> 6%  ?


  .      ?     .      ,     ,    .    .    ,   ?

  ,    .

----------


## sunlife

> [   "-",      ,   .


,      ,    .

----------


## barraguda

*sunlife*,    .   :Smilie: 
      .
      (-  ,   ,    ), ""      2-3 ..,  120-180 .    .    - .  :Smilie:

----------


## sunlife

*barraguda*,    !    :       :-)

----------


## MRRC

-    ,  ,   .

    ,    ,              25.     "   1 .     -  -,   -". .     ,               -  " -       -  -,   -",             ,       ,  .  -     , .
             ..

----------


## Okli

.       /   ,     .  , ,  (!).       ?     ,    - .

----------

